# Holding/Taming Your Tegu



## Urdunn (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello all, so as of Today I am a proud Red Tegu owner! He is a couple months old, and has beautiful colors. My question is how did you tame you tegu in order for you to hold him and how long did it take? Any pointers or tips to do so? Ive read some tips online but wanna hear it first hand from you guys! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 16, 2012)

I'd say go slow, give him 2-3 weeks to to get used to the new home and routine after he's eating readily you can start working with him I personally bought a ton of cheap blankets and pillow cases and and slept on them for bout a week then cycle putting them in the cage so he can get used to my scent also I don't feed in the enclosure simply because it gets them used to being picked up and moved


----------



## Urdunn (Dec 16, 2012)

Deac77 said:


> I'd say go slow, give him 2-3 weeks to to get used to the new home and routine after he's eating readily you can start working with him I personally bought a ton of cheap blankets and pillow cases and and slept on them for bout a week then cycle putting them in the cage so he can get used to my scent also I don't feed in the enclosure simply because it gets them used to being picked up and moved



Thank you I held him once tonight, just for a couple of minutes. He didnt bite or nip at me just had his mouth open every once in awhile. Also I cleared out a large plastic box for feeding him in the first few days-weeks. I will post pictures of his setup later. He already seems to like his tank and everything in it. So hopefully soon he'll start warming up to me. And lastly I decided to name him meatball haha


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 16, 2012)

Awesome name! Don't be surprised if he buries himself for 2-3 days at first lol


----------



## Urdunn (Dec 16, 2012)

Deac77 said:


> Awesome name! Don't be surprised if he buries himself for 2-3 days at first lol



He already has, got scared that he somehow got out at first but then saw him moving! Also, I have his lights set up to go on at 6am and off at 6pm


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 16, 2012)

Mine are 6-10 like a little longer days


----------



## Urdunn (Dec 16, 2012)

Deac77 said:


> Mine are 6-10 like a little longer days



Is it any better to have them longer? Or just preference?


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 16, 2012)

Think it's more if a preference I like my tegu to be awake when I get home and to be able to interact also I like to make sure they get enough UVB so I allow longer hours just incase


----------



## Urdunn (Dec 16, 2012)

Deac77 said:


> Think it's more if a preference I like my tegu to be awake when I get home and to be able to interact also I like to make sure they get enough UVB so I allow longer hours just incase



I okay, see I work from home


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 16, 2012)

Well I only work 3 days a week (gotta love 12 hour shifts) so I try and make the most of it lol


----------



## Urdunn (Dec 17, 2012)

Deac77 said:


> Well I only work 3 days a week (gotta love 12 hour shifts) so I try and make the most of it lol



So today I took Meatball out of his cage to feed him. He was a little hissy at first but then calmed down. He ate his rat baby pretty heartidly, it was cool to see! After that I picked him up and started petting him and he seemed very calm. I think I found the spot where he likes to be pet because he didnt move and closed his eyes like he liked it haha. He seems to be warming up to being picked up even though its been a day. I know it will take some time but I think he will make a great little buddy!


----------



## Deac77 (Dec 17, 2012)

They tame down fairly quick just don't rush it don't wake him up for feeding and don't wake him up to be held waiting on them is the hardest part trust me haha


----------



## mattlagrone19 (Dec 18, 2012)

I just sat by the tank for the first week... Then i sat there with my hand in there right by thw bascking spot..... And he started licking it and tasting it.... Pretty soon i was picking him up.... I learned that i couldnt be scared and has to realize hes more scared of me then i him... Lol.... When he felt i was confident he became conifident in me


----------



## anelk002 (Dec 18, 2012)

I started off by using the ignore technique for the first couple weeks so he knew I wouldn't harm or eat him. After about two weeks I took him out to feed in the closet bc he started gettin a tad aggressive in cage. He ran around frantically when I took him out and tried putting him back in. I kept using they closet though for feeding and would sit in there and after a week he would walk up to me smell me and just walk around care free. After about a couple weeks of closet training him and hw was a little bigger I let him roam around the room. Now when I'm home I just open the cage and Hr comes out and in as he pleases once I leave ill put him back in and close it up. He has gotten very tame but unfortunately now he is hiberbating I'm just hoping I don't have to start from square one when he awakes again lol


----------

